# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Szukam pomocy

## gienio

Witam 

Mam 23 lata taki problem ponieważ od jakiegos czasu masturbuje sie dość czesto, nawet po 2 czy 3 razy dziennie.
Chce z tym przestać , czy są jakies sposoby na to?

----------

